
Workmates might still be reading that 'unshared' Slack document - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/16/slack_filesharing_vulnerability_post_sharing/
======
matharmin
It's ridiculous to call this a vulnerability in Slack. It's a long way of
saying "if you send sensitive data to someone, they can share it with other
people without you knowing it".

